# What do you feed your cat?



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Dry....Deli Cat. It's the only thing he will eat. Clampus is at least 17 years old.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Urinary Tract Health canned and dry. I would like to switch to but there are not too many brands that I can find for urinary health.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

My 6 mo. old kitten is getting Iams Kitten mixed with Purina Pro Plan Kitten (dry) and Purina Pro Plan (canned).


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I recommend feeding wet and dry for two reasons. First, dry is loaded with carbohydrates. It is largely responsible for the obesity level in cats. Secondly, wet provides the moisture that cats may not be taking in by drinking, and also contains more protein on a percentage basis than chow.

When I buy chow, it is never a brand that does not have a protein source for the first two ingredients. The Canadian brand that I favor has gone to no corn for their dog chow and I'm hoping that they will also do that for the cat food.

There are many foods like Orijen that are high in protein and have no grains, but like Innova and others, use other "vegetable" matter. meaning plant material. A cat's diet in the wild rarely included cranberries, carrots, peas, etc. They are obligate carnivores and need the protein from a meat source.

For adult cats, I recommend 1/4 of the small tins of wet food morning and night, and free feed of chow unless you have a cat that eats anything and everything. Then it can be a chore to feed them in separate areas so each cat gets their share of wet, and a limited time to top up with dry chow before it is put away till the next meal or offered as a snack later.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I recommend feeding wet and dry for two reasons. First, dry is loaded with carbohydrates. It is largely responsible for the obesity level in cats. Secondly, wet provides the moisture that cats may not be taking in by drinking, and also contains more protein on a percentage basis than chow.


I agree. I would occassionally feed mine canned food but not too often. My one persian got really sick and almost died from a kidney infection. He never really drinks too much water so I give him the canned food and add lots of water to make it like soup and he eats it all up. No problems since I started doing that.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The only dry food my cat will eat is kit n kaboodle !! I also give her canned. Just had her to the vet on Monday. She weighs a whopping 5.5 lbs and just turned 18


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My cat has been on Nature's Variety Raw pucks for almost a year now... doing fantastic... coat is gorgeous!!! She no longer "plays" with her water, as she's getting plenty of it in her food. Her shedding is down, as are her fur-balls (almost completely gone).

Before this she was eating Evo... which was a step up from the CSFCLS... but not nearly as good as the raw she's on now.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our cats eat whatever then can kill mostly. they are fed kibbles (mixture of several foods) but they rarely eat it-usually goes to the chickens. our momma cats get a can of wet food a day while they are nursing.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I know I need to feed mine some wet food.....but he meows loudly at me when I try to change his food. He seems to drink a fair amount of water. Any suggestions of wet food that he would love??


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

FranH said:


> I know I need to feed mine some wet food.....but he meows loudly at me when I try to change his food. He seems to drink a fair amount of water. Any suggestions of wet food that he would love??


Both my cats are picky but they LOVE Fancy Feast Elegant Medleys. I give them a can of that every once in a while for a little change.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Purina One Chicken and Rice Formula


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I just switched mine to Wellness Core for cats (dry), because one hit the scales at 20lbs :uhoh:. He is active, but likes to eat, so the Wellness Core is high protein, low carb and no grain. According to my vet, this should help him drop a few pounds, but I had to make the switch very slowly. He also gets Wellness canned food, which has always been grain free.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Our felines like kit 'n kaboodle best. Once in a while they get a can of 9-lives for a change of pace.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I feed my kids Felidae, which is the kitty formula of Canidae =) Plus they get some fancy feast (2-3 times a week)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I feed Purina Pro Plan Urinary Tract Health dry.


 
Same here...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Kitty gets Purina cat chow and Purina Pro Plan what ever the salmon one is. Then every morning she gets 1/3 of a can of wet food. She will stand on your chest and meow in your face if you dont get up at a reasonable hour to give it to her  Should have made it a night time snack..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I feed Purina Pro Plan Urinary Tract Health canned and dry. I would like to switch to but there are not too many brands that I can find for urinary health.


Well now Murphy and I really have to come out an visit, so I can snuggle those beautiful cats!! I love them!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Well now Murphy and I really have to come out an visit, so I can snuggle those beautiful cats!! I love them!!


They would love that. I actually have conversations with my one cat Blaze. Whenever I say something he will meow....we keep it going on for minutes. The other poor guy won't meow at all. I still think it's cause he's mad we named him Pumpkin. I actually feel very bad for that.....lol


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> They would love that. I actually have conversations with my one cat Blaze. Whenever I say something he will meow....we keep it going on for minutes. The other poor guy won't meow at all. I still think it's cause he's mad we named him Pumpkin. I actually feel very bad for that.....lol


My grandma had an orange persian (sp) and they named him Ewok from starwars.. the name fit is face well :


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice! I am currently feeding both Nala and my cat, Lynx, Nutro Natural Choice but want to put them on better food. I think I'll try Nala on Canidae and Lynx on Wellness Complete Health Salmon (she really liked that one the best out of all the samples and it has a cranberries for urinary tract health). Maybe I should try some wet too. Its just that we feed her on top of a dresser in our bedroom (so Nala doesn't eat her food) and she likes to sling off kibbles on the dresser and on the floor. Wet food would be really messy if we didn't supervise her eating it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nutro Natural Choice Indoor Cat Weight Control

Snickers had gotten overweight, up to 18.6 lbs, she's down to 12 lbs now.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

My cats will eat any of the dry food. Doesn't matter what it is. They have stomachs of steel! lol
I occasionally give them table scraps as well.


----------

